# vr6 SRI?



## Goggles Pizano (Dec 26, 2006)

Does anyone make a vr short runner intake that has the throttle body mounted on the passenger side of the car?


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (Goggles Pizano)*

rob hancock at flipsidecustoms.com
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
heres my drivers side. he makes both.
contact him at [email protected]










_Modified by vr6freak at 7:43 PM 1-3-2007_


----------



## Goggles Pizano (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (vr6freak)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any others?


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (Goggles Pizano)*

C2 makes 'em. I got one but not really by choice; they were out of driver's side inlets so I said "F" it and got it anyway. Turned out good enough:


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (FMF)*

Shimmel


----------



## Goggles Pizano (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (Goggles Pizano)*

Do you guys think there's enough room to have t-body on the passenger side of the short runner with a s/c setup? Maybe with the housing clocked down below and a custom charge pipe?


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (Goggles Pizano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goggles Pizano* »_Do you guys think there's enough room to have t-body on the passenger side of the short runner with a s/c setup? Maybe with the housing clocked down below and a custom charge pipe?









no.
barely enough room between my blower and headlight. 
also look where the sc pulley is in comparison to my intake.










_Modified by vr6freak at 11:30 PM 1-3-2007_


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (Goggles Pizano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goggles Pizano* »_Do you guys think there's enough room to have t-body on the passenger side of the short runner with a s/c setup? Maybe with the housing clocked down below and a custom charge pipe?









yeah, no x2. A turbo setup, sure, but not on a S/C. If the Flipside intake is less than $600 it's a great deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_
yeah, no x2. A turbo setup, sure, but not on a S/C. If the Flipside intake is less than $600 it's a great deal.

Plenum reflective wall and total area is way to small on that one .
And thay have cut of the runner compensation.
So 2 big mistakes in one when it comes to building a VR plenum


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: vr6 SRI? ([email protected])*


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_









Any pics of that outside of the car?


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (MeCarTay)*









Similiar to this one I would assume.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (MKIIsleeper)*

yes its the same ,got mine from german ebay


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (MKIIsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIsleeper* »_








Similiar to this one I would assume.

I see a lot of kinetic looking components, but where did that intake mani come from?


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (patatron)*

sweet i just picked up one of those SRI myself.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (mocas)*

anyone done this on an NA setup yet? i have one on my aba and it improved the power dramatically. i am in the process of swapping to a vr6 and would like to know if anyone has any information on non FI cars with a SRI intake manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (crazydubman)*

Can someone post a link where those cast sri can be purchased.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_Can someone post a link where those cast sri can be purchased.

You van buy one from HPA in NA. 
I got mine from my freinds shop Wagner-tuning in Germany.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (cant get a password)*

theres one up on ebay right now, or go to the HPA/HGP site.


----------



## PTown Love (Jan 10, 2006)

how much do the HPA/HGP or Wagner-tuning ones cost?


_Modified by PTown Love at 7:34 PM 2-6-2007_


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (PTown Love)*










http://cgi.ebay.de/VR6-Turbo-A...wItem








http://cgi.ebay.de/Kurze-Ansau...wItem







never seen this before


_Modified by MKIIsleeper at 11:03 PM 2-6-2007_


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*

SOMEONE STOLE MY REFERENCE. LOL








anyway I've spoken to the fabricator on several occassions. He makes them to order and can also do the plumbing. 








I'll probably go with him because he's cheaper and closer.
The HPA/HGP knock-offs are easily found on ebay now.
This is an Eaton roots kompressor fabrication.








You forgot to post this irrelavant ebay sale too.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...&rd=1


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_SOMEONE STOLE MY REFERENCE. LOL








anyway I've spoken to the fabricator on several occassions. He makes them to order and can also do the plumbing. 








I'll probably go with him because he's cheaper and closer.
The HPA/HGP knock-offs are easily found on ebay now.
This is an Eaton roots kompressor fabrication.








You forgot to post this irrelavant ebay sale too.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...&rd=1

"SOMEONE STOLE MY REFERENCE. LOL"
That first intake is tuned for ~12000rpm http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

Love the SP one, anyone know if they have plans to make one with the TB on the passenger side?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_


















Beautiful.


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

It would be possible to band saw off the t body flange just right. Maybe put a slight angle on it. Then make a cap off plate and weld that end up. Cut off the alternator side and weld another t body flange on that end. It would not take that long to do. 
But if you look at SP Short runner it is tapered underneath, it fits around the alternator in a way. This compress the air as it moves to the back of the intake. If air enters the other end the in take will become inefficient, so i would not recommend doing it... But it is possible.
SP SRI is really the best off the shelf stuff you can get. The large radius casted in to the face of the runners make for great idle and air distubution. And it made really nice gains on cars..
The problem with the SRI that utilize the upper manifold is, from what I have seen the plenums are very small and it seems the way they attach the cast manifold to the aluminum tubing you would have a hard time getting that nice transition from pipe to cast. The wall thickness on the cast piece is no more then 1/4" . And you are going to have a hard time getting down there to grind and smooth out those ports once the welding is complete, Does not seem optimal, sorry.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

There are 2 known issues with the Schimmel SRI
1. $1075.00 or $1200 with color.
2. Sometimes ther are fitment issues. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2638741
I believe Cris Collier(C2 Motorsports) makes both left & right T-body SRI's. Another Vortexer preaches about their Flipside Customs fabricated SRI but I think its ugly and expensive.
Cabzilla: Sir I still have not received that 550CC DTA map. Can you e-mail it to me?


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_Cabzilla: Sir I still have not received that 550CC DTA map. Can you e-mail it to me?

hahaha... He called you sir.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That first intake is tuned for ~12000rpm http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









What do you mean? I'm not sure why this would be a bad intake. Can you explain the details before I buy it?
Would this one be any better? 
















Your input would greatly be appreciated


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

I think he is saying that the intake runners are too short, and they also get shorter as you move further from the throttle. It just doesn't look like a very well thought out piece.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Just buy the Schimmel one already


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

anyone have pictures of short runners with the tb on the passenger side? wether it be the flipside customs manifold, c2 mani, etc. I need to figure out which one i want to get soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_I think he is saying that the intake runners are too short, and they also get shorter as you move further from the throttle. It just doesn't look like a very well thought out piece. 

OEM lenght from plenum to valve seat is 420mm = 16inch = 8inch visable outside head for rear cylinderbank and ~11 for front bank 5700-5800rpm (just look at a typical oem MK3 vr dyno)
8000rpm = 340mm= 5,5visable runner outside head for rear and 8,5 for front bank.
What do all these aftermarke one have .... ~2,5-3,5inch = 9000-10000rpm















Why do they have it ?
They fit all,They are easy to make,common knowlage do not extend to pulse tuning,people buy em and do butt dyno
Do it right
What rpm do you rev to ?
What duration do you have?
what lift do your cams have?
what are your goals ?

Dont rev over 6500?
Keep OEM


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_anyone have pictures of short runners with the tb on the passenger side? wether it be the flipside customs manifold, c2 mani, etc. I need to figure out which one i want to get soon.

heres another flipside one on a buddies car. tb can be placed anywhere you want really. and for all the haters, ill be home dynoing in a week or 2 to dyno mine on my sc vr


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_
heres another flipside one on a buddies car. tb can be placed anywhere you want really. and for all the haters, ill be home dynoing in a week or 2 to dyno mine on my sc vr









Dyno vs what ?
EGT probes and wide band on all cylinders?
Switching mani on the dyno to get accurate results ?
Otherwise its a usless dyno to compare anything to.

If the maker of this had any knowlage it wouldent look like that.
Its just as easy to make it right as to make a bad example like that.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have OE cams. I rev to arounf 7300. Between these, which one would you recommend?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_I have OE cams. I rev to arounf 7300. Between these, which one would you recommend?

























first one is a real mess.
Why is the last runner so much shorter ?
And that lenght is tuned for ~5000rpm higher then 7000

Second one
Same lenght of unners and it got many nasty corners due to the fact its a box 
Third 
HGP copy is made for small turbo and is also made to fit all.
So its no thought behind performance.
And the maker of that one explained me with "F.u i cant change shape every third year "
He didnt even say that "it was made for so and so"
That one is also made to fit all cars.
No thought behind performance.

but still is best of the three.

This one is tuned for 8000rpm top end on third intake pulse.
See any lenght difference?
The other one in your pictures end were the drawn "5" is on this intake










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:30 AM 2-9-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

If you look at OEM dyno it falls flat áfter 5800ish.
That is calculated by vw on port area,cams duration and intake runner lenght.
The 4 stroke engine pulses can be used to tune the intake harmonicly for a certain rpm were the vehicle shall be used at.
I want my car to pull like crazy between 4500-7500 due to the fact that my small 2.3L engine have a hard time spooling it to 35psi before 4500rpm.
So when i hitt full boost it should be a disaster to lose volumetric efficiéncy already at lets say 6200 were my oem intake is tuned for.
So with a new concept for use of this vehicle i harness the pulses and use them to give me best possible gain for my setup.

Shorter runners like the ones in the pictures and you have tuned your car for 10 000rpm+ = you will never get the performance benefit .
The intake is made without a thought about performnce.
Its made just to fit all


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So you say yours is tuned for 8000 rpm. What does that mean in plain english? I don't understand how that is explained in engine performance and driveability.
Since your saying that every other SRI in production is tuned incorrectly, what is the price of yours and how long will it take to get 1.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_So you say yours is tuned for 8000 rpm. What does that mean in plain english? I don't understand how that is explained in engine performance and driveability.
Since your saying that every other SRI in production is tuned incorrectly, what is the price of yours and how long will it take to get 1. 


I do not produce any intakes anymore.
I barley manage to find time to do my own stuff










What are you ready to sacrifice to fit a correct intake ?
I made som brackets and lowerd my fan package 2inch on my mK4 .
10minute job ....but it will clear the intake and im able to fit what ever it takes to make great over all power.
The other SRI´s are not tuned .
They are made to fit behind the bumper on all cars with AC mk2 , mk3 and so on.
Some are made to be cheap to produce.
Some are made just to move the tb so that a big compressorhousing hit it
So it do not have to be any thought behind it more then this.

http://www.mne.psu.edu/me415/f....html

2 more minutes on google
http://www.team-integra.net/se...D=466
also check page 2 in that honda post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by [email protected] at 1:18 PM 2-9-2007_


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You still have not explained the real world driveability & performance results of having a "untuned" manifold. An 8000rpm "tuned" manifold results in..... 
All these concepts, theories, drawings, & schematics, are confusing to me. All I know is I need a drivers side SRI and don't wanna spend 1200 bux for one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

Untuned = less power overall and your car dosent perform like it could do with a correct intake.
Cut of runner compensation like all the ones in the pictures = lots of nasty side effects


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

_Quote »_ Another Vortexer preaches about their Flipside Customs fabricated SRI but I think its ugly and expensive.

It's the cheapest available at $450 it's a no brainer.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_It's the cheapest available at $450 it's a no brainer.

But it's not even really a short runner, and the plenum is the same or smaller than stock or a modded '2.9'. Also, like forsfed said, there is no real way to clean up the ports after welding to get a nice radius.
The only advantage to that style manifold is that you are relocating the throttle body.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

_Quote »_The only advantage to that style manifold is that you are relocating the throttle body.

That's 1/2 to 3/4 of the battle IMO. VR's are not designed with Turbo's in mind. Exhaust manifold directly under the intake & throttle body? Come on now. I would agree that flipsides may not be the absolute best for flow but for the price and what it achieves I'm ok with it. You could always pay $1200?!?! for Schimmels & get about the same or worse results regarding flow & square corner/dead spaces.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (-:VW*

For alot less than $450 you could coat both manifolds and/or fabricate a heat shield to get a similar effect. 
Get the same or worse flow with the Schimmel? I doubt it. His has a larger plenum, a better radius into the ports and he actually has shorter than stock runners.
edit- btw, it's $1075 and includes a fuel rail


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

Coating the manifolds? Meh.... Your still cooking the TB. Do we really think the stock mani is going to perform or flow better than any of these SRI's?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_Coating the manifolds? Meh.... Your still cooking the TB. Do we really think the stock mani is going to perform or flow better than any of these SRI's?

Not all of them, but many of them. When I hear perform, I think a) does it flow more, b) does it evenly distribute air. I don't think may can distribute air as evenly as a middle entry plenum (like stock).


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_It's the cheapest available at $450 it's a no brainer.


The "no brainer" would be buying that pile. There's no planning or science behind it, other than it fits.


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (-:VW*

I am sure it is possibe to build a SRI that flows correctly that also has the t-body located on the pass side. If you really want a nice intake that flows correctly look in to a dual plenum intake and some on to build it for you. That by far is the best design out there for a vr and is very possible in a good fabercators hands. 
The problem with a vr is that the intake is designed as a band aid for the motors odd design. As soon as you change that intake design you really change the flow rates of the intake ports. Once you change that you'll notice your plugs burning all uneven, that bad for your motors bearings and combustion chamber.
In plain english the larger the radius on the intake port the more even the flow is, the main reason people use velocity stack in the intake Plenum. Even better would be to stager them to make up for the runner lengths. Thats how i built mine with the t-body entering from the bottom. 
I always wanted to build a VRT with 2 throttle bodys and plenums,that and a flow bench are the only way you are going to build the perfect VRT SRI.....
Perfomance Should be the key to a SRI puchase, If money is a issue I would Save a little to get the peformance a vr needs. Ive driven 600whp VRT running the stock intake modified a little. gear breaking torque if your in to that..


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_It's the cheapest available at $450 it's a no brainer.

I've never had a price quoted for less than 600USD from Flipside Customs or any other U.S VR6 SRI fabricator/manufacturer. 
My key objective to getting an SRi is to lower intake temps by moving the t-body. My tuner did some data logging during a few minutes of hard driving. It takes 10-15 minutes of normal driving to get air intake temps back to normal. This is way too long. 
As far as cermic coating, I haven't found anyone to do it within a 1000 kilometer radius of Rheindland Pfalz Germany.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (ForsFedRado)*

I'm working on an intake manifold right now that will be passenger side entry.
Something that everybody could do that requires minimal work and would allow for a much better design is to relocate the alternator to the AC compressor spot, providing you aren't running AC








I simply moved the top alternator bolt to the bottom alternator bolt and made brackets to connect to the bottom alternator hole. Keeping part of the OEM alternator mount should preserve belt alignment, although shimming is possible after the fact.
If you do a bit of homework, you should be able to 'tune' your manifold so that all cylinders are designed for the same powerband (like foffa was alluding to).








I did/am considering the dual plenum, but I'm afraid that without knowing enough about designing one, I may be doing more harm than good. I have seen a few 1.8t manifolds using this idea and none of them have pulled it off extremely well. 


_Modified by leebro61 at 6:12 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Yeah, I'm not using a pax side manifold if I don't have to, and I 'm not killing A/C either. What boggles me is this is the first time I've seen anyone complaining about "untuned" manifolds. How crucial is it since all the fastest VR6 turbos. Brian, Chris Greene, EIP LOU, Bill Schimmel, etc have been running with "untuned", bad designed manifolds?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

A good example is that my old engine made alot more then most companies
XXXXX vortexer made 59whp per [email protected]
Foffa2002 made 76whp per [email protected]


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I think all but lou were running a very large plenunms, with large ported and radiused insides to help flow.... They were all one offs i'm sure except mabe on bills new set ups.
Eip lou's I am sure used a stock modified, Thats all the Eip setups used for years on all the high HP cars. It is designed for the motor and is different then most all other intakes. The only down fall is a hard hitting torque curve.


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

Back to building a perfectly tuned manifold with a relocated throttle body... how do we do that again?!


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (detailer03)*

I tried to keep the stock runner inside dimensions the way they were when I made mine. Put in new plugs along w/ the manifold and upon removal all looked like my old plugs as far as an even coating goes. However, I only ran this setup for a few hundred miles before a I took it down for a revamp.
















The only reason why I went this route is because I couldn't run a stock mani w/ an m90, plus it's cheap (just paid for welds).
critique away.
-dave


----------



## volklover (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (Goggles Pizano)*

something I was looking at:
http://www.usrallyteam.com/inmani.html
C2 Motorsports VR6 "QuickFlow" Intake Manifold 
Perfect for any DIY turbo kits or can be fitted with an ATP or Kinetic kit with modifation of the IC piping. Availabe in both OBD1, OBD2 fitments. *Also choose passenger side or driver side for throttle body location. *


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: vr6 SRI? (volklover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volklover* »_something I was looking at:
http://www.usrallyteam.com/inmani.html
C2 Motorsports VR6 "QuickFlow" Intake Manifold 
Perfect for any DIY turbo kits or can be fitted with an ATP or Kinetic kit with modifation of the IC piping. Availabe in both OBD1, OBD2 fitments. *Also choose passenger side or driver side for throttle body location. *

Cris Collier (C2) also has fitment issues especially with a euro rad support.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2638741


----------

